
Show HN: Quotesy – Memorable Quotes from Movies and TV Shows - swissRF
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id995278698
======
swissRF
Quotesy (Free, iOS) brings the most memorable quotes from your favorite movies
and TV shows to your mobile device. Discover, revisit or save your favorite
quotes.

• Features the best curated collection of memorable, funny, awesome, cute,
geeky, philosophical quotes from the best movies and TV shows

• Get bored no more, Quotesy brings amazing new content everyday to kill time
and cheer you up!

• Like quotes to build your awesome collection to revisit later or share with
your friends

• Share quote images and GIFs with friends or quote the text in your Facebook,
Twitter, Tumblr, Email, Pinterest, Instagram and even more.

• Download the pics from Quotesy and share the awesomeness with your friends
And much much more…

------
praveendiwakar
Nice app. Good times when you are bored. Quotes from movies, tv series is good
idea. I hope you will add something to search quotes or browse them via
genres. :)

------
sdiw
This looks good. How are you going to scale your database?

~~~
swissRF
Thanks. The current version only has manually curated content, but we are
planning for user submitted content (but still with a curation layer on top to
maintain content quality) in future versions.

